# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Palīdziet saprast, kur ir kļūda.

## java

http://pic16f84.hit.bg/

Pēc tās shēmas uztaisīju pic programmatoru un mēģināju tad ierakstīt tajā 16F84 kaut ko, taču nesekmīgi. Vislielākā problēma ir tāda, ka nevar īsti saprast, kur ir problēma - čipā, rakstīājā, softā, operētājsistēmā (Windows 7)...
Mēģinot rakstīt ar to softu, kas ir tajā linkā, vienkārši izlido errors no sērijas: "Radās kļūda" un viss.
Es sliecos domāt, ka pati shēma ir salodēta pareizi, jo vēlāk atradu tādu WinPic softu, kurā iekārtas konfigurācijas logā norādīju JDM programmatoru, porta numuru un spiedu pogu - Initialize - un vismaz programma teica, ka inicializācija ir OK (kas gan nofeilo, ja izrauju lasītāju no COM porta).
Mēģinot nolasīt no čipa, programma nobļaujas, ka failed, jo "maybe blank". Ja izņemu čipu no rakstītāja un tad mēģinu lasīt, programma saka, ka "nolasījās ok" un ieraksta bufferī visas nulles.
Savukārt mēģinot rakstīt čipā (CODE apgabalā), winpic bļauj, kaut ko no sērijas :Error verifying blabla got 0x3FFF, expected 0x0180 blabla... 
Es mēginu ierakstīt internetā atrastu (http://www.best-microcontroller-project ... 16f84.html) un jau nokompilētu programmu, taču nekādīgi neizdodas. Varbūt kādam ir idejas, ko es daru nepareizi.

----------


## mehanikis

man vairāk ponyprog patīk-ar to kkā vieglāk bija, varbūt pics tev brāķēts, gadīties var visādi, nu bet to shēmu pārbaudi pats kā tev salodēts, es tik man ļoti zinu par PICiem, bet nebija jābūt reset kājiņai? jeb tas viss notiek caur shēmā norādītajiem portiem? pameklē kaut krievu saitos-kur pārbaudīts, pameklē kaut http://www.radiokot.ru

----------


## java

Es to devaisu nevarēju sakonektēt ar ponyprog.

Shēmu pārbaudīju vairākkārt. Vienā brīdī atklājās, ka divi proča pini bija salodējušies kopā (5. ar 6. vai 6. ar 7.) - tas varbūt varēja nokurināt to čipu? Vai ar to devaisu (saslēdzot attiecīgos pinus) ir iespējams operēt ar 12F509 (man vienkārši nav otra 16F84 pa rokai)?

Pirms programmēt, nav jānorāda kaut kādas konfigrācijas adreses vai arī viss uzsetojas, izvēloties mikročipa modeli no saraksta?

----------


## SnacK

Cik no senākiem laikiem atceros, 16F84 vai tad nevajadzēja uz RESET padot 13.5V, lai viņš palaistos programmēšanas režīmā?
Kadreiz biju uztaisījis primitīvu shēmiņu uz LPT porta, bet tai bija nepieciešama ārējā barošana. Tāpat arī PonyProg adapteriem.


Atradu arī kas tas bija par programmatoru:
http://picallw.feniks-pro.com/
http://picallw.feniks-pro.com/pictures/p16pro.gif

Darbojās labi, viss aizgāja ar pirmo piegājienu...

----------


## mehanikis

palasi datasheet-kas tur par to reset runājas, domāju ka tur kkas nav tā, jo resets būtībā būtu vajadzīgs, tavā gadījumā devaiss ir mikrene kurā gribi kko ieliet-poyprog neatrada to jo kkas nav tā ar mikreni, man atmegai(zinu ka cita pasaka) vienai bija resets nolocīts-un es labu laiku mocīju kamēr nepamanīju trūkstošo kājiņu  ::

----------


## java

Es kaut ko nesaprotu. Respektīvi, izņemt no soketa, pielikt tos 13.5V, noņemt nost, ielikt atpakaļ soketā un spraust atpakaļ com portā?
Vai tad shēmā nebūtu tāds paredzēts? (Com ports vispār dod ārā 12V MAX, ja nemaldos)
Datasheets ir šeit: http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/PIC16F84.pdf , bet tā kā man tā lieta ir diezgan tumša, es tur neko neredzu.

----------


## java

googlē meklējot to arī saka: "In order to program a program memory, microcontroller must be set to special working mode by bringing up MCLR pin to 13.5V, and supply voltage Vdd has to be stabilized between 4.5V to 5.5V." ( http://www.mikroe.com/en/books/picbook/2_06chapter.htm )

----------


## mehanikis

nu shēmas jau taisa arī daudzi teorētiķi-jeb lai būtu katram gadījumam kkas ļoti prasts, bet gadās kko piemirst, uz papīra strādā, bet gadās kkas ne tā, man viens spilgts piemērs-USB-KL adapteris mašīnai-uzticējos shēmai un neko diži nepētīju-salodēju un sāku lamāties ka viss aplami  ::  bez maz vai pa gabaliņam liku pats no datasheeta rokot infu kā kam jābūt-visu saliku bet īstas atbildes no FT nav-uz to bija nepareizi kājiņas izvestas-padevu spriegumu kur nevajag  ::  
 
pilna google ar shēmām  ::  (skaidrāku pameklē pats  ::  )

----------


## java

Pēc tā saita es saprotu, ka tā shēma ir domāta tikai tam 16F84 un es arī uz 16F84(A) testējos...

----------


## mehanikis

es uz ātro pameklēju, to shēmu ir vairāk kā laika visu uztaisīt  ::  ievadi googlē 16f84 programmer un meklē

----------


## java

Tas, ko tu saki, ir, ka man tagad jātaisa visi programmeri pēc kārtas, līdz uzduršos uz viena strādājoša?  :: 

Es nesaprotu, ko tu ar to gribēji teikt.

----------


## java

Es pasūtīju šitādu programmatoru: http://cgi.ebay.com/PIC-MCU-JDM-Program ... 3a57d9d197

Bet tomēr, kamēr viņš atnāks, gribētos piedabūt pie dziesmas to pašlodēto brīnumu...

----------


## mehanikis

es par to ka pameklē kādu drusku sarežģītāku ar plašāku spektru iespējams un sataisi, ja man negāja shēma, un to bija daudz ilgi nelauzos pie vienas, bet salodēju citu, nu ja neiet tātad kkas nepareizi, vnk domā, es ne uz ko tieši netēmeju-tikai ka to ir daudz, un aplūko vairākas, varbūt kura būs kādā labā blogā kur paģelku maz  ::  tāda ir tā pieredzene vienmēr viss sanāk kā gribas  ::

----------


## java

manuprāt tas ir absurds. Tā ir kaut kāda grābstīšanās tumsā.

----------


## java

Atradu tādu NTPicprog un ar to sanāca ierakstīt. Juhū!
http://home.swipnet.se/~w-24528/NTPicprog/

----------


## java

Ā, nu, sāka arī pēkšņi strādāt tas softs no tās shēmas linka.  :: 
Pārējie (winpic, ponyprog) gan vēl joprojām nestrādā.

----------


## mehanikis

iespējams ne tā bija kkas nokonfigurēts-pats pamocījies pats risinājumu atradi  ::

----------

